# Which Company Should I Go With For Photographers Insurance? Help Me Decide.



## FaymusMedia (Jan 17, 2013)

I am looking into photographers insurance so I can cover my expensive D800E, and lenses as well as rent the D4 and also have piece of mind. Here are the companies I heard of and also got a quote from.

Package Choice = $120 every three months - 10k coverage and loss payee as well

http://packagechoice.com/


Hiscox USA = $502 for 12 months or $42 per month - 10k coverage, $1 million for liability, $500 deductible (this company claims most insurance companies for photography have brokers and you cannot call the insurance company directly. However they claim they have no broker and that they accept all direct calls)


Small Business Insurance Quotes & Insurance Through Brokers | Hiscox USA


----------



## Robin_Usagani (Jan 18, 2013)

Package choice is what I use.  I pay about the same.  You only say to cover you D800...  most people get it to really cover their ass if they did something wrong.  The gear insurance is only a small part of it.  I am covered up to $1 mil.


----------



## FaymusMedia (Jan 18, 2013)

Robin_Usagani said:


> Package choice is what I use.  I pay about the same.  You only say to cover you D800...  most people get it to really cover their ass if they did something wrong.  The gear insurance is only a small part of it.  I am covered up to $1 mil.



I am mainly getting it so that if somebody trips over my stuff and breaks it, or themselves I am covered. The second reason is so I can rent equipment without a deposit.


----------



## Robin_Usagani (Jan 18, 2013)

I mainly getting it if someone trip over my stuff, break their hips, tipped the wedding cake over!


----------



## thetrue (Jan 18, 2013)

Use an actual insurance agent. Even if you pay a couple extra dollars, it will be worth it to know FOR SURE that you're covered by a reputable company.


----------



## Robin_Usagani (Jan 18, 2013)

If all you care about is to protect your equipment, you may want to join PPA.  Not sure how good it is though.

PPA Insurance Solutions | PPA


----------



## FaymusMedia (Jan 18, 2013)

thetrue said:


> Use an actual insurance agent. Even if you pay a couple extra dollars, it will be worth it to know FOR SURE that you're covered by a reputable company.




who do you recommend?


----------



## thetrue (Jan 18, 2013)

I'm not sure who there is in NYC, I used a small family owned agency in Langhorne, PA.


----------



## KmH (Jan 18, 2013)

I recommend Hill and Usher. http://hillusher.com/

PPA membership includes $15,000 worth of gear insurance, their Indemnity insurance trust. Plus, you have access to PPA lawyers.
You also have access to business liability (Lockton Risk Services), medical and dental insurance.
PPA Insurance Solutions | PPA


----------



## 12sndsgood (Jan 18, 2013)

ive been debating on switching over this year to ppa but have wondered how solid there insurance really is.


----------



## CCericola (Jan 18, 2013)

+1 for Hill and Usher.


----------



## shefjr (Jan 18, 2013)

I use State Farm for everything. Home, trucks, wife's jewelery, firearms, scuba gear,  and my camera gear. I sent in a complete list which had everything I own on it. The total value is roughly $7,500 and I have to pay $190 a year. Honestly not sure if that is good or not and have yet to put in any sort of claim. It covers whatever may happen except if I lose the equipment.


----------



## Robin_Usagani (Jan 18, 2013)

John, make sure they will cover it if you use the equipment professionally.  May be OK if you are a hobbyist.  

I think one bad thing about PPS is that they will replace the depreciated value instead of brand new.


----------



## shefjr (Jan 18, 2013)

Robin, I'm gonna have to look into how they replace. I believe I was told that they would replace the equipment, but I guess I wonder what exactly that means. I'll have to find out now. I'm only a hobbyist and have illusions of anything other than that. You guys who did weddings, events, etc... have something I don't. Other than skill, it's balls and ability to handle stress. I can handle stress as an emergency responder no problem (I shine at car crashes) but, what you do is a way different stress.


----------



## KmH (Jan 18, 2013)

Robin_Usagani said:


> I think one bad thing about PPS is that they will replace the depreciated value instead of brand new.


With the money you don't spend on gear insurance, because you get it with PPA membership, get together with your/an insurance agent and add an Inland Marine policy that covers the difference between the gear's depreciated value and it's replacement value.


----------



## Tony S (Jan 18, 2013)

I've used the Tom C Pickard and Co. for almost 10 years now and have had no problems with claims or coverages. They are real fast at getting COI out for on location and event shooting.

Photography Camera Equipment Insurance | Video Production Insurance


----------



## shefjr (Feb 5, 2013)

Robin_Usagani said:


> John, make sure they will cover it if you use the equipment professionally.  May be OK if you are a hobbyist.
> 
> I think one bad thing about PPS is that they will replace the depreciated value instead of brand new.



I called today and you are correct. The insurance that I have covers only my equipment. If it is lost, stolen, etc... They will replace it or one of equal value if there are no new ones. It is for hobbiest and is not at all for commercial work. My agent did tell me that I am doing any work and make over 10k a year then I should consider getting commercial insurance. I don't make money at all so it's perfect for me.


----------



## amolitor (Feb 5, 2013)

If you're depreciating your gear, which you probably should be and assume you are, then any coverage above and beyond the depreciated value is presumably income from the tax people's point of view. Which, I guess, isn't a bad thing. If you have an accountant it would all be sorted out easily enough.

It stops being insurance and starts being gambling, at some point..


----------

